# This Makes me Sad



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sad and... well, I think I threw up a little.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Ha Ha. That's funny. I bet it's fun to shoot. When no one's around. :smt082


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

so I guess you wouldn't want one of these shirts then...

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=322155


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe he done it up for his little girl. Who knows? If it keeps her shooting great and if not he can allways repaint it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Probably designed by the same person that committed this travesty.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

With the military's do not ask policy I believe this is being issued to the new SF unit- The Pink Berets.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Then i suppose you don't like this?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

or this?
[img=http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/8287/arcropped2cd9.th.jpg]


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I am the most anti-cute colors on guns person you'll ever meet. I have reasons, but it would take forever to write (and read) my reasons.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> I am the most anti-cute colors on guns person you'll ever meet. I have reasons, but it would take forever to write (and read) my reasons.


I gotta say they do nothing for me either lol. but i figured since you started to reveal some blasphemy, it was imperative for me to continue.

Feel free to unload with the whole anti cute story if you must


----------

